

Ellen's tweet broke Twitter around 7:10pm Sunday PST - snipek
http://snipek.com/web/aebfd1b7-41eb-401e-8ea3-c873c449127b

======
snipek
[http://status.twitter.com/post/78400054104/brief-service-
iss...](http://status.twitter.com/post/78400054104/brief-service-issue)

